# Nano Marimo Balls!



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

So cute i got my shipment of nano marimo balls from Aquatic Magic http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com. I have 15 of them. I have them currently in a bucket for some QT. 

Here is 3 of them in my hand


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awwwwww!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

You see, I usually don't call plants cute but I must admit, they are adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Squeeeeeeee!

No wonder bettas like to play with them!

Now I want some!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They are cute I love them, 2 couple of mine I got from ebay were that size and they have grown double that size now with one being bigger. I may have to order some from this place and some moss too ! Plus today is a good day my tank is almost cycled finally just a tad light green on the ammonia test tube , almost yellow you could call it yellow but not yet going to wait one more day just to be sure..now I want more plants ! Thanks for the link going to check it out right now.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awesome, yay for cycling. I just set up my new 10 gallon and just put bluey in it. lol phew im tired now. its not divided yet so he has the whole tank to himself. going to make a video on him soon.

ya i love marimo balls i might buy more of these nano ones, i dont know. the website i got them from said they started on ebay but then created their own online store.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh sweet cant wait for the video I always enjoy watching them ! Bluey is adorable !


----------

